# Date of Service and Date of signature



## arizona1 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have an office note with a 3/5/09 DOS and an electronic signature of 3/8/10. Is it acceptable to have a signature 1 year after the office visit.

thank you


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 20, 2010)

*Better Late than Never*

Well, better late than never ... but you can't bill it as it's past timely filing.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

